
Canonical unveils 6th LTS release of Ubuntu with 16.04 - antimora
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-unveils-6th-lts-release-of-ubuntu-with-16-04/?_ga=1.55795433.393179487.1456169266
======
davidy123
On the one hand. I was able to install and reliably use 16.04 mere weeks after
my brand new X1 Yoga was released. And the OS is in general very stable and
professionally managed. On the other hand, I still through several major
versions see the lock screen doesn't work reliably (sometimes on resuming from
suspend it skips the lock screen right to the desktop), and multi monitors are
a mess — every time the screen locks, windows are distributed willy nilly and
i have to reorganize them again. I'm not about to switch to another
distribution or OS, but the former is worrying for security, and it sure would
be nice if everything just worked.

------
justinclift
Wonder how the bundling of ZFS will play out legally.

Anyone know if the FSF is in a position (and of a willingness) to take legal
action?

